# Floriani Commercial Offers Press N Bond� Stabilizer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Floriani Commercial Offers Press N Bond® Stabilizer*

Adhering patches, appliqués, emblems, and embroideries is a lot easier with a great product offered by Floriani Commercial Products called Press N Bond®. This versatile bonding material allows you to attach decorations and provide a secure enough bond so no stitching is necessary. 

Press N Bond® seals the back of the appliqué, embroidery or patch with a clear, highly fusible coating. You can launder or even dry-clean apparel with Press N Bond® and never have to worry about the decoration peeling or coming off. It can be used on cotton, polyester, poly-cotton blends, denim and most other fabrics. 

Press N Bond is so easy to use. Simply trace or print the reverse image on the paper side of Press N Bond and cut the shape to size. Using an iron temperature of at least 260 degrees, fuse the material to the back of the fabric, patch or embroidery. 

Hold pressure for at least four seconds and once cooled, peel back the release paper. Position the decoration on the base material and press from the fabric side at the same iron temperature and hold for four seconds. 

Press N Bond comes in a package of 30 8-by-11 inch sheets and 24 inches by 10-yard roll. 

For more information about Floriani Commercial Product’s full line of stabilizers, threads, and more, go to www.florianicommercial.com or call 865-549-5115.


----------

